# What do I have???



## StevieZ (Sep 6, 2013)

I was out picking for some bicycles and found this. I could not leave it behind. Can anyone tell me the year and make of this beauty????


----------



## jpromo (Sep 6, 2013)

It looks like somebody made a normal pedal car into a stretch limo. The rear half looks homebrewed in the small picture.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 6, 2013)

That is kool!!!!! please take more pics!


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks like a Gendron pedal car body. I found a pic of one close to it. It says 1928 but they didn't have pressed bodies like that in the 20's They started using these in the mid 30's I believe.


----------



## StevieZ (Sep 8, 2013)

Jaxon. Thanks for them pics and info.


----------



## StevieZ (Sep 8, 2013)

Anyone want to but this. Im more into bikes then I am the peddle cars!!!


----------

